# SECURITY



## eddie460 (Jul 11, 2011)

I am running WIN10 on a Desk Top PC. Doing mostly e-mail, searching the web and Office. Xfinity, my provider, is canceling Norton Security, at the end of the month. Who, or what is the better Security Co. Norton or McAfee? Or is there another outfit you would recommend.
Thanks, ed


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Windows Defender which is built into Windows 10 is more than adequate protection.

Your provider did you a favour. Norton and McAfee both resource hogs and you will never see them recommended here at TSF.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Deejay100six said:


> Windows Defender which is built into Windows 10 is more than adequate protection.
> 
> Your provider did you a favour. Norton and McAfee both resource hogs and you will never see them recommended here at TSF.


X2


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

They may be cancelling the service, but the Norton App may still be installed on your computer. To avoid them nagging you to now pay, you should use the uninstaller to remove it. https://norton.com/nrnr
Uninstall Norton device security on Windows Be sure to use th*e Advanced* option and choose to *Remove Only*. If you don't it will remove it and reinstall it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Windows Defender is more than good enough for the average user. I would recommend using that and it's free!


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Windows Defender offers very good protection for the average home user, and has the advantage of being developed alongside your OS, so integrates well with it. For this reason it doesn't usually give many problems.

The same cannot be said for some 3rd Party Anti-Virus programs, and Norton and McAffee fall frequently into that category. Uninstalling them in particular often causes problems, since the on board uninstaller that comes with both does not do a very good job of removing orphans.

My own preferred method of removing them is either to use the uninstaller recommended by spunk.funk (above) or by using the *free portable* version of *RevoUninstaller* ....








Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download


Free fully functional download of Revo Uninstaller Pro, Pro Portable and Revo Uninstaller Freeware. Quick and fast download here.



www.revouninstaller.com





To use it see ...








Revo Uninstaller Pro - Support


Revo Uninstaller Pro video tutorials, pdf manual, online manual, screenshots and frequently asked questions.



www.revouninstaller.com


----------



## ghinfla (Apr 17, 2013)

Agree with all the above on Win Defender. DO get rid of Norton. Had it in the past and it will nag you to death. Another thing to note is that Xfinity also offers security through its system. Talk to Xfinity about their security.


----------



## OshkoshJohn (Aug 4, 2006)

eddie460 said:


> I am running WIN10 on a Desk Top PC. Doing mostly e-mail, searching the web and Office. Xfinity, my provider, is canceling Norton Security, at the end of the month. Who, or what is the better Security Co. Norton or McAfee? Or is there another outfit you would recommend.
> Thanks, ed


The Defender built into Windows is fine, and you already have it. Augment it with FREE versions of Malwarebytes Anti-malware and Super Anti-Spyware, and you'll be fine!


----------



## TampaCliff (Aug 11, 2020)

spunk.funk said:


> They may be cancelling the service, but the Norton App may still be installed on your computer. To avoid them nagging you to now pay, you should use the uninstaller to remove it. https://norton.com/nrnr
> Uninstall Norton device security on Windows Be sure to use th*e Advanced* option and choose to *Remove Only*. If you don't it will remove it and reinstall it.


I've been a member here for several years. I monitor but do not post. Your direction to get rid of Norton was very good. Thank you.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Norton was once a good product, but like so many 3rd party AV products, over time it has got "top heavy". 

As the number of threats has progressed, AV companies have responded by adding more and more services to address those threats, until some of them now have dozens of them running on your machine, all using up processor time.

Little wonder that from time to time they cause problems, and/or slow your machine down.


----------

